# Looking for testers



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

In a month or two. 
Two to three guys to test some adex for me.
I will give them two 50ml bottles. One for testing and one to keep as extra.
I need a couple of guys who would be willing to do blood tests. I will reimburse you for the test cost.
I would give the testers the money right off the bat, but I worry about people not holding up their end of the deal.

If anyone would be interested in this in a couple of months, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 25, 2012)

We aint no lab rats negro. wtf you smoking


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

What will adex do for me? I know little of it...


----------



## murf23 (Apr 25, 2012)

If it will make me big Im in lol


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

murf23 said:


> If it will make me big Im in lol



Like Yates big or like Earl small, i dont wanna lose any size...


----------



## littlekev (Apr 25, 2012)

fuck it im in ben no joke.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bummed u went w liquid otherwise I'd b soo down and pay for my own labs as I get bloodwork done anyways


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll run it pending some info.  Pm me.  My blood test through my insurance cost nothing and my doc knows I'm on gear.  So I'll pay for the test.  What is the back story on it?  Where did you get it? is it something your thinking about offering as a product for sale? Are you going to be trying it to??

- skinny


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> What will adex do for me? I know little of it...



It will get you HYYYYOOOOOOOGE!!!!!!!!!!  C'mon....who doesn't know it makes everyone jerked and tan......


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd test anything benj sends


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

Pick me Benjay! I can get bloodwork for free through my insurance. And I already scored some free test to log so if I can score some free AI then I am def winning.

BTW. nice job on the 50 ml bottles


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

I wouldn't send you guys anything I wouldn't put in my own body.
I'm actually trying a sample out right now. Had just enough for a couple of bottles.
When I place the larger order, that's when I will need a couple of testers.
Right now is kind of a preliminary, self tested run.

For anyone who thinks I want you to be a "lab rat", how is this any different than all the shit you get from the sponsors on here?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I wouldn't send you guys anything I wouldn't put in my own body.
> I'm actually trying a sample out right now. Had just enough for a couple of bottles.
> When I place the larger order, that's when I will need a couple of testers.
> Right now is kind of a preliminary, self tested run.
> ...



Yeah I figured you were wanting a broader test group other than just yourself. Yeah pm me I'm definitely down.


----------



## colochine (Apr 25, 2012)

Pmed ya knee grow!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking for testes?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 25, 2012)

shit, ill snort it


----------



## bdeljoose (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck benj. I don't even know you but you seem like a stand up guy and u tell it like it is. I am about to start a cycle after I  have a follow up lab appointment in April. I would be willing to give your adex a try.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I will keep you in mind.

I have some now, but not enough to send out for proper testing. Once I take delivery of a larger amount, that's when I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

Cuando amigo???


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Hopefully within a month or so, but I can't make any promises. I'm nervous to give my money away to some rando on the Internet.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Sooooooooo, I found a better source through an old friend.
He's been using these people for a couple of years and never had a problem.
I'll be whipping up 20,000 ml for adex, and sending testers out to five or six guys.
I'm hoping to have this ready to rock within a month.


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm pretty fucking stoked myself.
I just wonder what people would rather prefer, glycerin or everclear?
I know everclear has a bad taste, but some people don't like the consistency of glycerin.
Eventually I will combine the two and add some flavor, thanks to a badass recipe a badass dude just gave me, but for now I just want to make sure it works.


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

If you still have plans to send 2 50ml bottles why not one of each? 50ml glycerin and 50ml everclear, it would be a small sample but it would give you an idea what people prefer.


----------



## donna199 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll run it pending some info.


----------



## colochine (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh will you troll. Post tits of GTFO!


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2012)

Benj finally coming through with his own Chem line?


----------



## colochine (Apr 27, 2012)

^ hopefully you don't resell it knig because no one will ever get it!!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 27, 2012)

I will do it.
I am doing test e at 200 mg a week for TRT (UGL)
bloods done free with insurance


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Hopefully within a month or so, but I can't make any promises. _*I'm nervous to give my money away to some rando on the Internet*_.


Lol...


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

I see what you mean..


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm pretty fucking stoked myself.
> I just wonder what people would rather prefer, glycerin or everclear?
> I know everclear has a bad taste, but some people don't like the consistency of glycerin.
> Eventually I will combine the two and add some flavor, thanks to a badass recipe a badass dude just gave me, but for now I just want to make sure it works.



I like glycerin. I drank it before straight and dissolved some powders in it before, taste is pretty good imo.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm just trying to find a bulk deal on liquid now, then its time to rock.

I'm pretty fucking pumped about this. It's going to be awesome to have 5-6 guys with bloodwork backing the product.
Any time I get a new batch, it will be tested just like the last one.
I'm never going to put all my confidence in the source and just trust that the product is good.
I've been burned one too many times trusting people, so I have to stay on my toes, so to speak.
That's how you end up getting burned, IMO.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Vibrant, nice sign, by the way )))))))))))


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

OK, here's what's really goodie in the hood. 
I'm going to make it at 5mg/ml in everclear.
A couple people have told me that it will hold just fine at that concentration.
That will keep costs down for me off the bat.
Once I sell this first batch, I can start mixing in other things, messing with doses, etc., once money allows it.
Making it at a higher concentration to start really cuts down on cost.
I also have to figure in all of the bottles and droppers I will be buying.
I'm going to include a dropper with every order.
I'm thinking $40 for 50mg of adex is a great price, and shipping will be free.
Maybe $65 for two.
Most places charge that price for 25mg of adex.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Vibrant, nice sign, by the way )))))))))))



you noticed, did you? what are you some sort of detective or something?



bigbenj said:


> OK, here's what's really goodie in the hood.
> I'm going to make it at 5mg/ml in everclear.
> A couple people have told me that it will hold just fine at that concentration.
> That will keep costs down for me off the bat.
> ...



Im starting a cycle in june, so if you want me to, I'll test it. blood work should be required of all testers and you should figure out a set protocol you want someone to run. for example those that aren't gyno sensitive .5mg eod, sensitive guys .5mg ed.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> you noticed, did you? what are you some sort of detective or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting a cycle in june, so if you want me to, I'll test it. blood work should be required of all testers and you should figure out a set protocol you want someone to run. for example those that aren't gyno sensitive .5mg eod, sensitive guys .5mg ed.


I was thinking about that too. I was going to post in the lab testing section and see what the general consensus is. I know they don't have a standard way for testing, I just want to make sure I have some kind of standard and we can get an expectation of what the numbers should be at whatever dose.
I know everyone is different, so the numbers may vary, but if its in the 200's like we've been seeing for many guys, we know its a wrap.


----------



## independent (Apr 27, 2012)

Can I test your penis?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

How many bottles do you think I could sell a month? I think 25-30 wouldn't be bad.
My wife said this venture better work or she's divorcing me  gtfo noob


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> How many bottles do you think I could sell a month? I think 25-30 wouldn't be bad.
> My wife said this venture better work or she's divorcing me  gtfo noob



20-30 is realistic while you are new but you may get a lot more once people see the bloodwork. also, you may get a lot of guys that go to you simply because they know you and they know if there's problems that you'll take care of them unlike other sponsors.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I also have to figure in all of the bottles and droppers I will be buying.
> I'm going to include a dropper with every order.


the kind i've got is in a vial and you draw it out with a needle and squirt it in your mouth..

bottles and droppers cost too much..


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Exactly. I think my honesty and caring nature may actually start to pay off for me.
I'd eventually like to become a sponsor. That would be awesome.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Rednack said:


> the kind i've got is in a vial and you draw it out with a needle and squirt it in your mouth..
> 
> bottles and droppers cost too much..


hmmmm. do you have a link to it?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> In a month or two.
> Two to three guys to test some adex for me.
> I will give them two 50ml bottles. One for testing and one to keep as extra.
> I need a couple of guys who would be willing to do blood tests. I will reimburse you for the test cost.
> ...



i want to test your kawk


fuck me  light weight bitch


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

but what does it all mean?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2012)

it means im bored so i said something random


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

lol.

well played, sir. well played.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder how many bottles I could move in the first couple of months.
I'm going to have 400 on deck. FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK lol


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I wonder how many bottles I could move in the first couple of months.
> I'm going to have 400 on deck. FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK lol



just ADEX for now? cant run that by itself, i need gear whore…..


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

It's all about that quality control, baby girl.
No way can I ensure quality if I put out a bunch of shit at once.
Baby steps.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2012)

What about snake oil?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL. I'll leave the to extreme peptides.....oops.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2012)

What can i run the ADEX with? Clen, ECA stack? M1T, just saying, keeping it real….


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

Out of all those, the only one it would even make sense to run it with is M1T.
Last I checked, clen and eca didn't aromatize.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2012)

I know, i am just fucking with ya...


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

son of a bitch.......


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 28, 2012)

You can give me some for free.. but I"m not getting bloods.. unless the dr. is already having me take them


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

-_-


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 28, 2012)

^^^ no idea what that robot face means.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 28, 2012)

the suspense is killing me!
when r u gonna make your decision


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

